# Alle Vergebenen IP´s Anzeigen



## liquidbeats (4. März 2005)

Guten Morgen 

Habe da mal eine Frage 
Ist es möglich das ich mir alle in meinem Netzwerk vergebenen IP´s Anzeigen lasee?
wenn ja wie und wo?

Danke

Gruß Andy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Wie werden diese denn vergeben?
Sind die statisch eingetragen oder werden die per DHCP verteilt?
Falls DHCP kann man die Leases am DHCP-Server einsehen. Bei 'nem Kollegen von mir spielt der Router den DHCP-Server, und sogar bei der WebAdmin-Oberflaeche dieser kleine Buechse kann man die Leases checken.


----------



## liquidbeats (4. März 2005)

na Sowohl Statische als auch Automatisch zuweisbare IPS welche vom Router vergeben werden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Naja, statische wird glaub ich nicht so easy.
Aber beim Router kannste ja mal einen Blick in die Admin-Oberflaeche werfen und schauen ob Du beim DHCP-Server was von wegen "Leases anzeigen" oder sowas findest.

Ansonsten kannst Du natuerlich auch ein Programm schreiben welches anhand Deiner IP und Subnet-Mask die Netzwerk-Addresse bestimmt und jede IP im Netzwerk anpingt.
So kriegst Du aber nicht raus welche IPs vergeben sind, sondern nur welche Rechner da sind. Was auf mehr freie IPs schliessen lassen kann als wirklich da sind.


----------



## liquidbeats (4. März 2005)

hm also nicht so einfach
also zu dem Router habe ich  keinen zugriff da dieser in der Wohnung meiner Nachbarin steht.

Wir sind verbunden  via Netzwerkkabel welches von Tür zu Tür verlegt wurde, alle anderen Rechner sind via W-Lan angeschloßen.

Es geht halt darum dessen (vorallm Statischen) IP´s Reuszufinden und diese in der Firewall zu Blocken um den zugriff auf meine Freigaben zu verhindern ich aber dennoch unter meinen Rechnern die ich hier stehen habe Files von A nach B und C nach A Schieben kann.


Also so eine art Netzwerk wie diese hatte ich noch nie und will ich nie wieder


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Sowas ist echt Kaese.
Wie waere es denn alternativ Passwoerter auf Deine Freigaben zu setzen, damit Deine Nachbarn nicht an Deinen Kram kommen?


----------



## liquidbeats (4. März 2005)

ne dann muss ich ja auch immer die tastertur hervorholen ..  der andere rechner steht gleich nebenmir wird aber hauptsächlich  mit der mous bedient und da kaum platz für  beide Tasterturen ist liegt die von Rechner B Rechts neben dem Tisch hochkannt angelehnt.

Das einfachste wär wirklich die IP´s einzutragen in die Firewall und de zugriff aufsämtliche Freigaben zu verweigern.

Meine Freundin und ich von anderen Rechnern brauch diese Freigaben aber, und es ist sehr umständlich etwas freizugeben und dannach die Freigabe wieder zu entfernen.

gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Wie waere es denn User einzurichten und dann die Freigaben nur fuer bestimmte User zu machen?


----------



## liquidbeats (4. März 2005)

noch nie gemacht, ob es da nicht doch noch Probleme geben wird?
hmm muss ich mal schauen .. 

gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Keine Ahnung. Ich denk aber nicht, dass es da grosse Probleme gibt.
Das Problem bei Netzwerksicherheit ist, dass man immer einen Mittelweg zwischen Sicherheit und Komfort finden muss. Und viele wollen lieber Komfort als Sicherheit.


----------



## liquidbeats (4. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und viele wollen lieber Komfort als Sicherheit.


So wie ich auch, aber bis Arcor mal soweit ist hier den Anschluß zu legen werde ich wohl ne andere Möglichkeit finden müssen.

Najut Danke dir.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Aber probier's mal mit den Usern. Koennte Dir dabei helfen, und ist auch nicht sehr viel Stress.

Mir ist Security ehrlich gesagt lieber als Komfort, aber ich bin immer bestrebt beides so gut wie moeglich zu verbinden.


----------



## liquidbeats (4. März 2005)

Super 

Na wenn das Netzwerk wieder alleine mir gehört und kein W-Lan mehr mit drann hängt ist es eh ausgeschloßen das dort wer andere drauf zugriff hat.

Es geht jetzt nur um die Anderen da ich ja nichteinmal weiß wer denn alles hier im House mit drann hängt.

Unglaublich das ein gesamtes Wohnhaus verbunden ist ist :suspekt: 


Dann werde ich es mal heute abend versuchen, und bei Unklarheiten mich nochmal in diesem Thread melden.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unglaublich das ein gesamtes Wohnhaus verbunden ist ist :suspekt:


Das ist echt krass. Da finde ich die Nutzung von Usern schon angemessen.


----------

